# Tapping patterns



## Coocoocoocoo (Aug 22, 2016)

Anyone want to share their tapping pattern to win blocks?


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Tap/Tap/Tap


----------



## Coocoocoocoo (Aug 22, 2016)

Tap the bottle and twist the cap.....



UberPasco said:


> Tap/Tap/Tap


Thank you.


----------

